# BERLIN HAS WATER IN.SUMMER



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Hickory Loop Campground Road-CLOSED







Dirt unimproved boat launch off Bedell Road-CLOSED


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

*Hallelujah! *Water = fish.--Tim


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 310967
> Hickory Loop Campground Road-CLOSED
> View attachment 310965
> Dirt unimproved boat launch off Bedell Road-CLOSED


big O must be high!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

slipsinker said:


> big O must be high!


The USACE actually slowed the discharge rate from Berlin


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm amazed Berlin and Milton dams are not wide open.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

legendaryyaj said:


> I'm amazed Berlin and Milton dams are not wide open.


Downstream must be close to flood stage


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Crazy levels with all lakes rivers lately...I just got back from fairport harbor litehouse...water was not wavy...just some movement to it...water was a foot from top of side out at end of litehouse. 

...caught 2 sheeps and 1 fouled hooked 4 lb walleye...fat fish.

Don.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

If it keeps this up the whole state is going to be under water. But at least Berlin will have water in it till the end of July maybe, which is unheard of anymore! lol


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

At least we aren't Arkansas! (for several reasons)


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

The water is so high at Berlin right now I understand that they are installing a courtesy dock at the new Dollar General in Deerfield!

<bada bang ...drum roll>

The water is so high at Berlin right now that the area businesses are petitioning the USACE to LOWER the lake levels!

<rata tat tat... drum roll>

In all seriousness, according to the USACE Lake Level Forecast, Berlin will be about 1 foot shy of MAX. Another good soaking and we will be seeing the dam topped for the first time in a long time.

Keep track here:

http://mylakeinfo.com


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Scary stuff for the folks that live downstream from there. I for one am tired of all the rain.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

louisvillefisherman said:


> The water is so high at Berlin right now I understand that they are installing a courtesy dock at the new Dollar General in Deerfield!
> 
> <bada bang ...drum roll>
> 
> ...


The Deerfield circle has turned into that kiddie ride from the amusement park!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Well at least that will maybe keep the drunks from trying to drive straight through the middle of the circle!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 310967
> Hickory Loop Campground Road-CLOSED
> View attachment 310965
> Dirt unimproved boat launch off Bedell Road-CLOSED


I wish I knew more about computers. my nephew sent pictures to my wife's phone with the parking lot at east port dock at dale hollow lake under water. im 86 and never seen it so high. I have seen it so low that we went out on the old ferry to launch one time.
sherman


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Wow said:


> *Hallelujah! *Water = fish.--Tim
> 
> View attachment 310973


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

sherman51 said:


> I wish I knew more about computers. my nephew sent pictures to my wife's phone with the parking lot at east port dock at dale hollow lake under water. im 86 and never seen it so high. I have seen it so low that we went out on the old ferry to launch one time.
> sherman


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 311075


thats amazing!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

sherman51 said:


> thats amazing!


Just for you Sherm!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Holy crap soon even the catfish will be climbing trees lol.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Eliminator said:


> Holy crap soon even the catfish will be climbing trees lol.










7.44 inches from going over uncontrolled spillway as of June 19 @ 11:00 AM


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 311187
> 7.44 inches from going over uncontrolled spillway as of June 19 @ 11:00 AM


Unless they start opening the discharge up, this will happen by morning.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

fmader said:


> Unless they start opening the discharge up, this will happen by morning.


6.84 inches now.....gates opened/ 1090 cfs now......1850 cfs by Friday 
Guess they have to get ready for rain later tonight and Thursday.....they are in a pickle


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> 6.84 inches now.....gates opened/ 1090 cfs now......1850 cfs by Friday
> Guess they have to get ready for rain later tonight and Thursday.....they are in a pickle


They sure are. Hasn't it been above summer pool since mid-April now? Think they would have made some adjustments then.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

fmader said:


> They sure are. Hasn't it been above summer pool since mid-April now? Think they would have made some adjustments then.


They try to keep water stable around walleye spawn.....they left eggs high and dry one year


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> They try to keep water stable around walleye spawn.....they left eggs high and dry one year


That makes sense.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Man this does not look good. Hope everyone stays safe


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

TopRaider15 said:


> Man this does not look good. Hope everyone stays safe










Flood Watch till Thursday


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Mill Creek campground closed till June 27th


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> Mill Creek campground closed till June 27th
> View attachment 311203


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> 6.84 inches now.....gates opened/ 1090 cfs now......1850 cfs by Friday
> Guess they have to get ready for rain later tonight and Thursday.....they are in a pickle


6.48 inches from going over now at 2:00 PM June 19


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Wow I don't think I have ever seen the water that high in Berlin


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Bonner Road boat prep area. Water is almost into lot.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Bonner ramp is still "barely" usable but the dock is not.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

The entire German Church ramp is underwater as is half the parking lot. No launch here.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

The Meander Creek drain (most people think this is the drain for the Berlin dam, it is not, even though it is at the Berlin Dam).

You will never see the water higher than that mark.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

This is what 6 inches of gate and 100% dual jets look like on the downstream side of the dam. The settling area is not settling.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 311187
> 7.44 inches from going over uncontrolled spillway as of June 19 @ 11:00 AM


Got potential for 1-2 more inches next 36 hours.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

REEL GRIP said:


> Got potential for 1-2 more inches next 36 hours.










USACE is trying to make room.....2090cfs.....pic at 6:30 PM Wednesday June 19th


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 311235
> USACE is trying to make room.....2090cfs.....pic at 6:30 PM Wednesday June 19th










close to going over!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

louisvillefisherman said:


> View attachment 311223
> 
> 
> This is what 6 inches of gate and 100% dual jets look like on the downstream side of the dam. The settling area is not settling.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Zanderis.... Have you been past Walborn? I like fishing there
this time of year. The parking lot is probably in the lake.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

REEL GRIP said:


> Zanderis.... Have you been past Walborn? I like fishing there
> this time of year. The parking lot is probably in the lake.


I have been by Walborn.....it was up to the canoe rental/storage shack!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

louisvillefisherman said:


> View attachment 311221
> 
> 
> The Meander Creek drain (most people think this is the drain for the Berlin dam, it is not, even though it is at the Berlin Dam).
> ...


MAHONING COUNTY SANITARY DISTRICT


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

louisvillefisherman said:


> View attachment 311219
> 
> 
> The entire German Church ramp is underwater as is half the parking lot. No launch here.


I saw one vehicle with trailer....dont know how he did it!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

here we go for Wednesday night!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

wow! that looks wet, might drive up to berlin tomorrow just to look ,live in louisville riders welcome.


----------



## Bass-N-Buck (Jan 6, 2011)

Anyone fish the x series (I believe it was the x) years back when the water was high like this? I remember flipping decks of houses the water was so high. I look at the tops of the trees we fished that day and can't believe it was that high. I may have to drive out to take a look for comparison, I always wished I woulda took pictures of that day out there.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> I have been by Walborn.....it was up to the canoe rental/storage shack!


Wednesday evening it was lower...slightly high....Walborn has fixed structures that can be damaged.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> Wednesday evening it was lower...slightly high....Walborn has fixed structures that can be damaged.


2.16 inches from going over Berlin dam/spillway on Friday, June 21....FIRST DAY OF SUMMER


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I've been fish'in Mogadore and it's up 8-10 in.
No big deal. Although the dock at the RT43 ramp is 
underwater.


----------



## Morrow (Jul 29, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 311237
> close to going over!


Thank you for the updates and pictures. I have been lurking in this thread closely and appreciate the content.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Friday, June 21 the USACE reservoir forecast is for Berlin to be exactly at max pool..1031.13....the height of the uncontrolled spillway......a little wind and wave action.......over the top she goes!
I have witnessed that only once in my life.
Price Street road is CLOSED! Teal Road too!
USACE is discharging 2180 cfs


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Price Street road is CLOSED! Teal Road too!


Where is Price closed? Over Dale Walborn or further east by Deercreek?

I'm not familiar with Teal Rd.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Price Street is CLOSED very near S.R. 225....right after the bridge......that's a low area that can rise over the road...just usually a wet spot/puddle....but with lake levels being what they are....must be deep now.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

Zanderis said:


> Friday, June 21 the USACE reservoir forecast is for Berlin to be exactly at max pool..1031.13....the height of the uncontrolled spillway......a little wind and wave action.......over the top she goes!
> I have witnessed that only once in my life.
> Price Street road is CLOSED! Teal Road too!
> USACE is discharging 2180 cfs
> ...


With 1-2in of rain on the way


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

german church ramp closed gate locked.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

bountyhunter said:


> german church ramp closed gate locked.


I imagine it would be dangerous....not knowing where the water drops off....even the parking lot was deep...and the rain basin there too!


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 311357
> 
> I imagine it would be dangerous....not knowing where the water drops off....even the parking lot was deep...and the rain basin there too!


Yeah that rain basin is completely ..ehmm...full. lol


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Bass-N-Buck said:


> Anyone fish the x series (I believe it was the x) years back when the water was high like this? I remember flipping decks of houses the water was so high. I look at the tops of the trees we fished that day and can't believe it was that high. I may have to drive out to take a look for comparison, I always wished I woulda took pictures of that day out there.


I will be fishing Berlin Saturday. USACE says it will be at MAX pool so it will be as full as it will ever get. Should be interesting.


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

Milton is wide open! 2360 cfps... the old max was 2000 cfps. That’s moving some water. I’m not sure if it ever breached the spillway. It was 10-12” around 9:00 pm yesterday before I got off the water.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

L


bountyhunter said:


> german church ramp closed gate locked.


Lots of flotsam in the water!
Floating danger


louisvillefisherman said:


> I will be fishing Berlin Saturday. USACE says it will be at MAX pool so it will be as full as it will ever get. Should be interesting.










No access at German Church!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

louisvillefisherman said:


> I will be fishing Berlin Saturday. USACE says it will be at MAX pool so it will be as full as it will ever get. Should be interesting.










no angle at Price Street unimproved launch


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

louisvillefisherman said:


> I will be fishing Berlin Saturday. USACE says it will be at MAX pool so it will be as full as it will ever get. Should be interesting.










Bonner Road.....
So many willows...so little time! LOL


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Island Creek at Berlin


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Island Creek at Berlin


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Turkey Broth Creek at Berlin June 20, 2019


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Turkey Broth Creek at Berlin. June 20, 2019


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The water in those creeks looks fishable. Abt a week ago, I tried fishing the willows, vicinity of the rr trestle area, and the water was weak choc milk! Anywhere near shore was very bad fishing condition.(Didn't notice how bad the mid-lake was as I was doing around 35 mph holding the wheel tightly to keep straight heading in the wind driven waves!) Has all this rain/runoff exhausted all the available mud?? I'd assumed the color was from inflows?


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

c. j. stone said:


> The water in those creeks looks fishable. Abt a week ago, I tried fishing the willows, vicinity of the rr trestle area, and the water was weak choc milk! Anywhere near shore was very bad fishing condition.(Didn't notice how bad the mid-lake was as I was doing around 35 mph holding the wheel tightly to keep straight heading in the wind driven waves!) Has all this rain/runoff exhausted all the available mud?? I'd assumed the color was from inflows?


I drove all around Berlin...at Greenbower there was a backup of scum, flotsam, logs probably because water level up to steel bridge beams. Berlin surely has lots of floating dangers....like the Ohio River!
One of my scariest times in a boat was a strong southwest wind as I cleared the 224 bridge.....walleye chop plus!


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Zanderis said:


> One of my scariest times in a boat was a strong southwest wind as I cleared the 224 bridge.....walleye chop plus!


Oh yeah, it is amazing how different the north side is from the south side of 224 when it comes to wind and wave action. I have ridden 2-3 footers south of the Berlin causeway from that southwest wind.

I had to peddle the throttle because if I went to fast I would nose it into the next wave while trying to stay ahead of the one coming in from behind me!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

louisvillefisherman said:


> Oh yeah, it is amazing how different the north side is from the south side of 224 when it comes to wind and wave action. I have ridden 2-3 footers south of the Berlin causeway from that southwest wind.
> 
> I had to peddle the throttle because if I went to fast I would nose it into the next wave while trying to stay ahead of the one coming in from behind me!


It is that vast shallow flat area....allows the waves to build like Lake Erie!
Good luck fishing Saturday....dont go over the dam!


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 311451
> 
> It is that vast shallow flat area....allows the waves to build like Lake Erie!
> Good luck fishing Saturday....dont go over the dam!


Yes, it blows from the trestle to the causeway which as you said crosses the shallows. That is nearly a 2 mile run which is plenty of room to build some white caps.

USACE revised the level forecast. It will hold steady, if not drop an inch or two through Saturday allowing downstream to settle after the most recent rain. Then Sunday they are going to open the dam to 3000 CFS. I do not believe I have ever witnessed that. Should quite a splash. Lake will drop 1/2 inch an hour at that rate.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 311451
> 
> It is that vast shallow flat area....allows the waves to build like Lake Erie!
> Good luck fishing Saturday....dont go over the dam!


Not much wind Sat. and Sun. about 5 MPH out of the NE. 
You' be good. Don't catch,em all!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

The drought of 1962!


louisvillefisherman said:


> Yes, it blows from the trestle to the causeway which as you said crosses the shallows. That is nearly a 2 mile run which is plenty of room to build some white caps.
> 
> USACE revised the level forecast. It will hold steady, if not drop an inch or two through Saturday allowing downstream to settle after the most recent rain. Then Sunday they are going to open the dam to 3000 CFS. I do not believe I have ever witnessed that. Should quite a splash. Lake will drop 1/2 inch an hour at that rate.


The foot-acre water storage has to be computed by the hydrologists/engineers....it takes more time to drop half an inch now than at lesser pool levels.....its still a once/twice in a lifetime event to witness!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Could this be the next round?


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 311459
> Could this be the next round?


Looks like it may start back up Monday after a dry weekend


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I got that 1/2 inch an hour figure from the USACE forecast. According to them the lake will drop 1 foot in 24 hours, hence the 0.5"/hr. beginning Sunday.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

I wasn't questioning your computation....LF......

But that's moving a lot of water.
Makes me think why cant they keep summer pool longer....and release after Labor Day.....like they used to!
Things that make you go hmmmm.


louisvillefisherman said:


> I got that 1/2 inch an hour figure from the USACE forecast. According to them the lake will drop 1 foot in 24 hours, hence the 0.5"/hr. beginning Sunday.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

Zanderis said:


> I wasn't questioning your computation....LF......
> 
> But that's moving a lot of water.
> Makes me think why cant they keep summer pool longer....and release after Labor Day.....like they used to!
> Things that make you go hmmmm.


just got back from there,it is something to see! you can't get under bedell rd. bridge,causeway is about 6' from the top of the concrete and spillway has all gates open.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm not questioning what the Army Corps is forecasting either. I am simply bored while waiting on a real person to pick up the phone, (I'm on hold) so I did some math.

7.48 gallons of water per cubic foot.

3,000 CFS = 22,440 gallons per second.

Number of gallons of water it takes to cover 1 surface acre of land to a depth of 1/2" = 13,577 gallons

Berlin's acreage at Summer pool. =3,590
Berlin's estimated acreage at full pool = 5,500 acres

Since it isn't quiet at full pool I used 5,000 for the surface acre coverage.

At 3,000 CFS Berlin dam is putting out enough water every second to cover 1.65 acres of land to a depth of 1/2". So that means it would drain the same amount from said land. In one hour it would drain 1/2" of water from 594 acres. It would drain 1/2" of water from 5,000 acres in 8.42 hours. That's assuming a closed system with no additional water coming in.

Of course as the water level drops, so does the acreage covered so my time frame won't be completely accurate. I'm pretty certain the lake will be lower than it is right now once Sunday rolls around, so it won't be at 5,000. But you get the idea.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Bassbme said:


> I'm not questioning what the Army Corps is forecasting either. I am simply bored while waiting on a real person to pick up the phone, (I'm on hold) so I did some math.
> 
> 7.48 gallons of water per cubic foot.
> 
> ...


That's amazing math skills!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

slipsinker said:


> just got back from there,it is something to see! you can't get under bedell rd. bridge,causeway is about 6' from the top of the concrete and spillway has all gates open.


224 bridge June 21, 2019


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Old 224 (EAST SIDE OF LAKE) LOOKING WEST


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> Old 224 (EAST SIDE OF LAKE) LOOKING WEST
> View attachment 311497


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

louisvillefisherman said:


> Yes, it blows from the trestle to the causeway which as you said crosses the shallows. That is nearly a 2 mile run which is plenty of room to build some white caps.
> 
> USACE revised the level forecast. It will hold steady, if not drop an inch or two through Saturday allowing downstream to settle after the most recent rain. Then Sunday they are going to open the dam to 3000 CFS. I do not believe I have ever witnessed that. Should quite a splash. Lake will drop 1/2 inch an hour at that rate.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Bassbme said:


> I'm not questioning what the Army Corps is forecasting either. I am simply bored while waiting on a real person to pick up the phone, (I'm on hold) so I did some math.
> 
> 7.48 gallons of water per cubic foot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 311519


----------



## BuckeyeHonk (Apr 7, 2019)

So....... is anyone catchy any fish?????


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

today about noon I was watching people put [email protected] in at bonner rd ramp. like going to the movies. never seen the water that high and I,m 73.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

bountyhunter said:


> today about noon I was watching people put [email protected] in at bonner rd ramp. like going to the movies. never seen the water that high and I,m 73.


seen that yesterday.guy was from canton and never knew the water level had changed, said he would be able to do it.had a 22 or 24' foot glass boat was gonna put family in and launch! i just told him to beware of floating debris and on my way to spillway to look see,on my way back past he was just parking truck and trailer.guess he don't mine swimming in to grab the trailer!


----------

